# Best Controller for AC Motor?...



## rlewis96 (May 2, 2011)

Hello... I am looking to convert a 2000-2005 Toyota Celica to an electric car, and my question is what would be the best controller to use? 

Also, what do I need to look for when purchasing a controller? 

Thanks!


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,
AC motors and controllers for diy ev application are hard to get...the good high performance AC stuff is usually expensive as well. The only AC solution that comes to mind is HPGC AC-50:

http://www.evparts.com/products/str...8-to-96-volt-street-vehicle-motors/mt5615.htm

Other than that, have you considered dc?


----------



## rlewis96 (May 2, 2011)

Other than that, have you considered dc?[/QUOTE]

I have considered it, but I don't know if it will work with an ac motor...


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

What power output are you looking for?

I am also trying to find the 'best' ac motor drive I can find for my EVE M3AC60 motor. There are a few options. 

1. Rhinehart Motion systems, they sell 100 to 200kw drives (starting at 9k USD)
2. Tritium Wavesculptor200, Aus$ 6400,- (with can and controlbox)
3. MES Dea TIM600 EURO 2800,- 
4. Buy a 75-100kw industrial VFD and re-fit it in an IP65 ish enclosure. (very clunky in size)
5. Buy a small industrial vfd (~2kw) and hack it to accept BIG igbt bricks. Eric Tischer has a nice writeup on this method.

I have not found other interesting solutions.

Hope this helps.


----------

